# Molly



## rainbowpoodle (Feb 24, 2014)

Thought id add a few pics of our 4 year old moggy she's a torti tabby we love her to bits, she follows me everywhere and as a kitten I trained her to come to a whistle so when she's out I only have to whistle and she comes back in


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

She is beautiful. I miss having a cat, unfortunately my husband has a terrible cat allergy.


----------



## rainbowpoodle (Feb 24, 2014)

If you get a cat like a oriental or Siamese, most people will allergy's have these cats as they have a different fur. You can also build up an immunity to a normal cat if your around it long enough but its a pain getting used to it in the meantime


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

She is a beauty.


----------

